# late kings



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

What is the latest you have heared of a king being caught along the SC coast.

BB


----------



## sharkbite (Jun 8, 2001)

Not sure about SC, but in souther nc (Long break, Oak Island, ect) they are still out there fishing for 'em. The beaches on Oak Island are loaded with big pogies so there's always a chance of getting one. The surface temp is still at 77 F so there's still a chance of getting a king. Took a charter out recently and there all over the place offshore. 


Tight Lines

Tim


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

hey sharkbite i'm from carthage/whispering pines we should get together and fish sometime


----------



## sharkbite (Jun 8, 2001)

Sure  I'll have my boat in the water next spring.... Gonna take 3-4 trips out before I start running charters. Possably get together with a few people from here and head out to get some big kings 


Tight Lines!


Tim


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

that sounds like a plan to me, i love to king fish


----------



## sharkbite (Jun 8, 2001)

Sounds like a plan then,  We'll work out the details closer to spring time  


Tight Lines!


Tim


----------

